
Can a Single Internet Market Do What the Euro Couldn’t? - cpymchn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/opinion/sunday/could-the-internet-do-what-the-euro-couldnt.html
======
dozzie
Like what? Like creating a currency of comparable strength and amount as US
dollar, to simplify international trade in Europe? Granted, it took the place
over from ECU, being a currency with banknotes and coins.

